# Silver Fern?



## Cassiopeia

Hi all!
I'm new to this forum, so forgive me if this topic has been covered already.

I'm a 20something American with a B.A., currently teaching English at a public school in East Asia. I do not have a teacher's certificate, only a TEFL.

I'm hoping to come to New Zealand on a working holiday visa next year, as I have some close friends who've relocated to the Wellington area--but as I was researching Working Holiday requirements I came across the Silver Fern program and I'm really interested. 

Has anyone emigrated to NZ through the Silver Fern program, or knows someone who has? How difficult is it to be selected, and what would you describe as sort of the 'average example' of a Silver Fern visa-holder? Would I be competing with doctors and lawyers with 5-10 years of working experience, or is it more geared towards people in my position?

I've read the description on the website, but I'd love to get some real-life examples/input from this community.

Thanks!


----------



## topcat83

Cassiopeia said:


> Hi all!
> I'm new to this forum, so forgive me if this topic has been covered already.
> 
> I'm a 20something American with a B.A., currently teaching English at a public school in East Asia. I do not have a teacher's certificate, only a TEFL.
> 
> I'm hoping to come to New Zealand on a working holiday visa next year, as I have some close friends who've relocated to the Wellington area--but as I was researching Working Holiday requirements I came across the Silver Fern program and I'm really interested.
> 
> Has anyone emigrated to NZ through the Silver Fern program, or knows someone who has? How difficult is it to be selected, and what would you describe as sort of the 'average example' of a Silver Fern visa-holder? Would I be competing with doctors and lawyers with 5-10 years of working experience, or is it more geared towards people in my position?
> 
> I've read the description on the website, but I'd love to get some real-life examples/input from this community.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there - welcome to the forum. I don't know too much about the Silver Fern visa except there are a limited number of them - and they go really, really quickly! To the extent that I'd say if you can get another type of visa, you'd stand a better chance.

Good luck!


----------

